# There is something BIG in the Ohio! (crazy fish story content)



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty ominous title isn't it . Well, I was fishing one of my spots over in Indiana near the Aurora landing this evening. Got some huge shad the other day (about 14"), cut them in half, baited up, and had my lines in the water around 8:30pm. Had a few bites and caught a little drum (fought like a wet rag) on another pole baited up with crawlers. A little after 10pm rolls around and one of my poles gets absolutely hammered! I had the fish on forever and finally got him about 15 yards from shore when he surfaced, rolled and my 20# test just couldn't take it anymore :excruciating:. After picking my heart up out of my stomache, I checked my phone and it was 11:26pm so almost an hour and a half battle. I'm not the best guesser, but I had just enough light from the streetlamps to know that it was the absolute biggest freshwater fish I have personally ever seen! I really wish I had pictures and a much better story to tell... 

The fish's skin was a grayish color and smooth so I'm guessing a giant blue cat, no idea about weight but from what I _did_ get to see of him, he was at least 4-5 feet long with part of him still under water! And that makes 2 NICE fish that I've lost this summer which is an even harder pill to swallow since lack of quality isn't being overcome by quantity!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am sorry to here that the big one got away. Living up here in northern Ohio I don't get the chance to go after the real big boys on the ohio river. I use to live in Louisville,Ky and I know that a 104 pounder was caught not to far from where I fished. I know they are some true monsters in the Ohio. Good Luck!!!! May next time you might want to take a harpon gun to get that monster.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Bischoff66 said:


> I am sorry to here that the big one got away. Living up here in northern Ohio I don't get the chance to go after the real big boys on the ohio river. I use to live in Louisville,Ky and I know that a 104 pounder was caught not to far from where I fished. I know they are some true monsters in the Ohio. Good Luck!!!! May next time you might want to take a harpon gun to get that monster.


There are some big trout/salmon, walleye, and muskie/pike up that way aren't there?

It was pretty depressing though. That's a fish of a lifetime. But it does seem like the big guys are making a come back - hopefully that doesn't hurt them like it has in the past with increased pressure and everything.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Paddlefish maybe? That is a long time to have a fish on...and to not even know for sure what it was is a huge bummer. I hate it when I loose a fish and never got to see it. There are always the questions on what it was and how big and this and that.

At least you got out and was able to hook up with a fish.

The longest fight I ever had with a fish was a 50 pound paddlefish and it took me 45 minutes to get him in.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Honestly, if you've consistantly broke fish off on 20# test, it might be time to either A) respool it with fresh 20# and recheck your drag or B) or respool with a higher pound test 

Sounds like you had a heck of a fish on! Always hate to loose a big fish, but it's also kind of what fuels me in fishing... keeps you thinking about what might be swimming around out there.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Paddlefish crossed my mind too...it was dark and I was a little excited so who knows LOL. I am guilty of not setting my drag right and it would probably do me some good to re-rig before every trip too. I heard someone on here re-spools after every outing even but I just can't afford that, especially being laid off...so I just make due. I'll probably upgrade to 30# or 40# test eventually but I just bought a 1000 yd spool of P-Line a little while ago and I'll use that up first. It's only been on for two weeks and I like it. It seems like it's pretty strong and doesn't have as much stretch as other mono's I've used.

Went back tonight with GMRcatman and got into some decent channels and a flathead. Lost another one too - this time it was on light bass fishing gear though and got tangled up in something. Great night though, got to see a cool light show via the thunderstorms that pounded Cincy but missed us completely.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Yeti said:


> Paddlefish crossed my mind too...it was dark and I was a little excited so who knows LOL. I am guilty of not setting my drag right and it would probably do me some good to re-rig before every trip too. I heard someone on here re-spools after every outing even but I just can't afford that, especially being laid off...so I just make due. I'll probably upgrade to 30# or 40# test eventually but I just bought a 1000 yd spool of P-Line a little while ago and I'll use that up first. It's only been on for two weeks and I like it. It seems like it's pretty strong and doesn't have as much stretch as other mono's I've used.
> 
> Went back tonight with GMRcatman and got into some decent channels and a flathead. Lost another one too - this time it was on light bass fishing gear though and got tangled up in something. Great night though, got to see a cool light show via the thunderstorms that pounded Cincy but missed us completely.


You need to ditch the Pline. I have given that brand of line more than enough opportunities to come through and it has failed me many times. Until I started using Pline I hadn't had a break off in years. The line is great for a week or so then it seems to deteriorate fast. I just stick to the trusty trilene big game.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wanted to thanks Yeti for having me out last night. Glad to finally get together and fish with with you. You will have to join me soon up around my neck of the woods so I can lose a big one also!


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

sploosh56 said:


> You need to ditch the Pline. I have given that brand of line more than enough opportunities to come through and it has failed me many times. Until I started using Pline I hadn't had a break off in years. The line is great for a week or so then it seems to deteriorate fast. I just stick to the trusty trilene big game.


Sorry u had a poor experience with the P Line. It is all i would ever use or recommend. I use 12-15 LB test for stripers in Cumberland and have never lost a striper. I've caught hundreds of stripers on that brand name. Most guys use 15-25 test and i use the 12-15 instead. Same goes for catfishing on the ohio river. for smallies i use 8 lb test p line and never lost a fish. the most important thing is setting your drag properly and using the drag setting while you are actually fighting the fish if you feel it is fighting more than normal. 

sounds like it may have been a big blue or paddlefish. 


someone posted about possible salmon, trout, pike or muskie.... can you explain that. I actually did catch a 15 inch muskie one day in the Ohio but the others are unheard of in the ohio.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

The Yeti said:


> There are some big trout/salmon, walleye, and muskie/pike up that way aren't there?
> 
> It was pretty depressing though. That's a fish of a lifetime. But it does seem like the big guys are making a come back - hopefully that doesn't hurt them like it has in the past with increased pressure and everything.


We have some nice fish. walleyes are averaging 6 pounds right now. Wouldn't know anything about pike or muskie I have only ever seen one musky and that was two days ago. We have steelhead but the biggest one I have caught is 12lbs. 
The catmen on here who live in the south regularly have the chance at some true monsters. My biggest cat is a 17 pounder. Yes big. Really big for up here but reading a lot of your post that is a common fish for the south. Enjoy what you have. If I ever get a boat may be I will offer you guys a trip up on the big pond for a nite of catfishing on the Ohio. Yeti good luck the monster will come!!!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Bischoff66 said:


> We have some nice fish. walleyes are averaging 6 pounds right now. Wouldn't know anything about pike or muskie I have only ever seen one musky and that was two days ago. We have steelhead but the biggest one I have caught is 12lbs.
> The catmen on here who live in the south regularly have the chance at some true monsters. My biggest cat is a 17 pounder. Yes big. Really big for up here but reading a lot of your post that is a common fish for the south. Enjoy what you have. If I ever get a boat may be I will offer you guys a trip up on the big pond for a nite of catfishing on the Ohio. Yeti good luck the monster will come!!!


If I had a boat, I'd take you out for some fishing but as it stands, I am bound to the shore unless dad gets his out (which has happened once in the last 3 years).


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

maybe a sturgeon?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Why are people bad mouthing his line?Any line that can stand up to an hour and a half fight can't be bad.Hope you hook him again.
Jake


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

I Dont Know About 20Lb Line It Has Always Don Me Well Ive Pulle din 40lb + cats on 20 lb mono But Latley Ive Been Sicking With the 30# Spider Braid The Stuff Seems Litraly Unbreakable !! It Handles Great On My Abu Reeling In Them 10lbers ! Ever Stop To Thing You Had A Big Sturgeon On They Are Rare But Get Huge The Thing With Them is The Roll Like A Channel Cat So You Would Know If You Hooked One !!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not worried about my line really. The only true difference between like-constructed lines (mono vs. mono, braided vs. braided, etc.) is advertising. I firmly believe factors like knot type, knot strength, abrasions, twist, and all that junk affect a line more than anything.

I love the Yozuri Hybrid line but ran out of it and they don't sell the 1000 yd spools at Bass Pro anymore. I picked up the P-Line out of curiosity but it was like $16 for 1000 yds. The only line I've ever actually despised and broke on me constantly was some Red Wolf garbage that was $3 for 1000 yds. I figured for that cheap I'd give it a shot but after 2-3 lb bass breaking 17# test incessantly, I tossed it.

If the fish happened to be a sturgeon then I'm glad he got off and I hope he goes and makes a bunch little sturgeons! LOL


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I lost a nice fish like that a couple years ago. Just hammered the cut shad and made the reel scream. Big Cat rod & 6500 spooled with 40# Big Game. I leaned as hard as I dared, couldnt turn him. Ended up in a huge logjam, wrapped up tight. After what seemed like an eternity I put the rod back in the holder, hopeful it would work its way out. A little later the rod dipped and the line snapped. Broke clean. PB is a 56# and that fish felt a lot bigger. Im sure it was a fish of a lifetime. Their still out there thats why we all still fish.

Slip


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Was fishing the river one night with a buddy, when he tied into something huge. Couldn't stop it at first, but slowly worked it towards the boat. Right as it surfaced the line snapped. It was the biggest log I had ever witnessed someone catch, and we still laugh about it to this day


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i know im the biggest in the ohio when im swimming in it....ask lewis...lol


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

Funny - about the log. I hooked into what i thought was a pretty big fish once. it really never took line but swayed back and forth because of the current. turned out to be a rusty ten speed bicycle. you never know what you will get in that river.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

I bet you are right, a big ol blue. I hope you get him next time.


----------

